# Re-coning speakers



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

2 of the speakers in my '66 super reverb are blown. It has original alnico speakers so I want to get them re-coned/re-magnetized instead of replacing them. Does anyone know where I could get this done? I live in Halifax, what is my best option?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are willing to ship them. Pretty good to deal with 
http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Santon-Audio-Limited__W0QQ_armrsZ1


And I just found this
http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/east-york/speaker-shop-the/2135343.html


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the info! Have Stanton Audio re-coned speakers for you in the past?

Does anyone know about/have experience with cone treatment options for modifying the tone of speakers? Is there something I should/should not get done?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

modifying? In a '66 Super Reverb, I'd suggest you go for as close to OEM as they can get you.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not looking for any radical changes to be made to the speakers as I like the tone they have (had). I was just wondering if anyone had any info/experience with what they talk about on their website...

"In addition to speaker reconing services, we also offer speaker magnet repair, speaker re-foaming, dust cap and tinsel lead replacement, as well as an assortment of cone treatments to modify the tone of your speakers, waterproof and stiffen cones, and even to increase desireable 2nd harmonic distortion for rock guitarists who play with a "dirty" tone."

What are they doing to a speaker to increase 2nd harmonic distortion?

Does this have to do with "doping" the speaker?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had Santon do speakers yes. They do nice work and are fairly easy to deal with.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I have had Santon do speakers yes. They do nice work and are fairly easy to deal with.


Hmm, wonder if they could deal with mine:



















It is about the only thing on this radio that isn't outrightly replaceable, due to the welded nature of the bracketing. >.<

The rest of it is JUST as bad, but I want this as a "project" build AA5 










Love that yellow bell wire *aww* so melted, and the exposed uncut ends of the stranded hiding in there too XD Yup, down to chassis and sockets for this, then a redo part by part.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

One of the best in the country for Jensen/Fender. I've had many years experience with Doug and he does them the right way.

Doug Scarrow
Western Speaker Works
Mothers Music Bldg.
617 8th Street S7H0R1
 Saskatoon Sask
306-665-9900


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've dealt with Santon Audio before and thier reasonable to work with. I would go back.


----------

